# La Oroya, entre Lima y Huancayo



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

3750 m.s.n.m., Capital de la provincia de Yauli, departamento de Junín, es uno de los centros Metalúrgicos más importantes de Sudamérica y cuenta con una de las chimeneas más altas del continente ...

También es una zona de intensa actividad comercial dado que la carretera se bifurca aquí hacia muchas localidades de la sierra y selva central ..

Cuenta asimismo con el campo y club de golf más alto del mundo (sino me equivoco hace un par de años el torneo nacional de golf se jugó allí)

El 2006 fue considerada una de las 10 ciudades más contaminadas del mundo ... y eso que ya desde hace poco mas una década que se están llevando a cabo programas de remediación ambiental.

Como toda ciudad minera es poco agraciada.

Cortesía de Daddy 2526 del Flickr









El edificio sesquicentenario (cortesía: Shuichi youko17 de Flickr)









Una calle muy típica del Perú emprendedor ...









Mas del Perú emprendedor ...









"Mordor" en el Perú: la fundición de La Oroya 



















Otras vistas






































El mercado









Esta foto es de 1994, en plena recesión económica, cuando la fundición estaba a cargo de Centromin ... noten todo ese vapor sulfuroso y el color amarillento de la cordillera ... ¿¿la sucursal del infierno???










Chulec, al fondo la fundición con su contaminación y a la derecha el club y campo de golf










Si alguien tuviera fotos más actuales de La Oroya por favor postearlas en este Thread .... hace bastante tiempo que no paso por ahi y me gustaría saber como luce ahora ...

Luego sigo ...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

bonitas fotos aunque a la oroya como ciudad le falta mucho ....


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buscando fotos de Junìn encontrè algunas de La Oroya y la verdad que el Mantaro luce muy contaminado, ojalà se siga aplicando medidas correctivas para la descontaminaciòn de sus aguas y alrededores. Esperamos mas fotos Tyrone Salu2


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Tienes razon, no es muy agraciada. Sin embargo la zona del campo de golf es otra cosa, excepto que al fondo se ve la odiosa chimenea.

PD: En las primeras fotos veo un edificio al que le cuento 11 pisos, creo que entra al ranking de edificios provincianos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

MUY INTERESANTES LAS FOTOS. 
LA OROYA ME IMPRESIONÓ MUCHO. ME SENTÍ MAL, ME DIÓ DOLOR DE CABEZA Y NÁUSEAS, ME DIÓ SOROCHE LA ÚLTIMA VEZ. DEMASIADA CONTAMINACIÓN, TODO LO VEÍA COLORADO, SERÁ POR EL COBRE. TAMBIÉN EL RÍO MANTARO.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Yo vivi ahi 7 años :banana: el sesqui es alto  tiene depas con bonita vista  aunk esta medio descuidadito =P una vez me quede atrapado en su ascensor XD jajajajaja pasa muy seguido =P ahi al lado el edificio rojo el el club :banana: es lindo  tiene bonitas instalaciones  aunk se merece una remodelacion =P en especial la pista de bowling >.< 

faltaron fotos de Marcavalle es la zona moderna de la ciudad =P no es muy agraciada XD pero esta mejorcito ke el viejo centro =P ke es mega contaminado >.< 

Chulec es lindo :banana: las que mas me gustaban eran las casas mas altas las mansiones  son lindas  faltaron fotos de Amachay y Mayupampa zonas que son como Chulec  en MAyupampa estaba mi colegio  al lado del bosquesito :banana: no tengo fotos  pero subire algunas ke tengo metidas por ahi :banana:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Aca una foto mas amplia del viejo centro








Aca una vieja de Amachay en este barrio estuve 








Aca una del cole :banana: no sale el pabellon de Primaria =/








Aca una en las calles de CHulec 








Aca unas que encontre de viejos alumnos de Mayupampa en una reunion :banana: 









lamentablemente no tengo mas nuevas =P


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Vaya si que en esa foto antigua se logra ver parte de la arquitectura de Amachay, se ve bakàn. Gracias x las fotos Luis


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Es una ciudad muy rara :x las fotos de trick fueron las que me gustaron más.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Da penita.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante lugar pero demasiado descuidado. Ese edificio de 11 pisos si fue toda una sorpresa por alla....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Interesante thread



Trickmetwice17 said:


> Aca una foto mas amplia del viejo centro


Cómo se nota la mano de la pobreza y el desorden en esta foto. Pobre cerro, antes debe haber sido un bonito paisaje y ahora se ha llenado de casitas conviertiéndolo en un caos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

No veo plantas en esa ciudad! El paisaje parece de otro planeta.
Interesantes imágenes del "Perú emprendedor". 
Es increíble cómo la gente puede vivir allí.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Cómo se nota la mano de la pobreza y el desorden en esta foto. Pobre cerro, antes debe haber sido un bonito paisaje y ahora se ha llenado de casitas conviertiéndolo en un caos.


la verdad nunca fue agraciado XD si nos basaramos en lugares bonitos donde fundar una ciudad la Oroya nunca cumplio con eso XD toda esa zona es yerma =P rodeada de cerros de piedra >.< y casi nada de vegetacion =P La ciudad recien cumplira 100 años =P antes de esa epoca era un pueblo abandonado >.< pero vino la Cerro de Pasco Corporation y construyo las grandes plantas =P y asi vino la gente >.<


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> No veo plantas en esa ciudad! El paisaje parece de otro planeta.
> Interesantes imágenes del "Perú emprendedor".
> Es increíble cómo lagenet puede vivir allí.


cierto XD pero naturalmente nunca hubo mucha vegetacion ahi =P no hay buena tierra para las plantas xP 

Los bosques de pinos que salen en algunas fotos fueorn plantados por los norteamericanos =P por eso es que la zona de Chulec y Amachay tiene verde  pero el centro antiguo no tiene ni un solo metro con grass creo =P en la zona de Marcavalle si se han sembrado muchos nuevos pinos :banana: aunk aun estans pequeños 

Por cierto la genten o vive ahi por los parajes ni por la ciudad en si XD vive ahi por el trabajo =P si desaparecieran las plantas la iudad quedaria abandonada xP


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Gracias Trick por tus fotos y a los demás por sus comentarios.

Definitivamente La Oroya es una ciudad de trabajo, pero creo que no todo sea Doe Run, al ser un punto de bifurcación de la carretera podría tener un interesante desarrollo comercial, que me parece lo viene teniendo. Ojalá que se cumplan los planes de remediación ambiental, pues no es nada saludable respirar vapores de sulfuro y antimonio ni tener plomo en la sangre ...


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> Aca una foto mas amplia del viejo centro


Quién tomó esta foto tuvo que subirse a un inmenso cerro !


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una muestra muy clara de un Perú que no se detiene y que a pesar de todo sigue alli  espero ver pronto a esta ciudad mucho mejor!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

parece mas un pueblo muy pobaldo q una ciudad, la ciudad esta muy pobre y no reciben algun canon o nc??


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

tacall said:


> parece mas un pueblo muy pobaldo q una ciudad, la ciudad esta muy pobre y no reciben algun canon o nc??


repito la foto esa solo es de la zona antigua =P sikiera falta un 60% del resto de la ciudad >.< Tiene dos hospitales grandes y 4 pequeños centros de Salud =P


----------

